# Taiko Creator by IN SESSION AUDIO Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 28, 2018)

*Taiko Creator by IN SESSION AUDIO Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10/28/taiko-creator-by-in-session-audio-review/
*By Cory Pelizzari*

*Taiko Creator – Create, control & generate your own Taiko sound*
There seems to be no end to percussion libraries, and Taiko percussion libraries are a mainstay in cinematic music. Every Taiko library has its own charm and its own strengths, but few can deliver a sound or use-ability that can cover almost any application. Enter Taiko Creator from In Session Audio.






In Session Audio have been around for a while providing sturdy libraries like Fluid Harmonics and Fluid Strike, and the wonderful Shimmer Shake Strike which we reviewed in an earlier article. Taiko Creator is their first foray into multi-mic percussion sampling.





Taiko Creator Midi Section


The sound of the library is straight up clarity. Compared to other heavier or “duller” sounding samples, these Taikos really bang and crackle, and that’s a great thing. This clear and punctuated sound comes from each of the drums being recorded solo – there is a very generous selection of large, medium and small Taikos from the Odaiko and Nagado to the Okedo and Shime, and more than one of each kind was recorded.

The reason for so many solo drums is to provide the foundation for a plethora of custom ensembles that you can customise to a deep level. But mixing solo instruments to get an ensemble sound isn’t really an effective trick, is it?





Taiko Creator Izanagi and Izanami

Full Review here:
*Taiko Creator by IN SESSION AUDIO Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10/28/taiko-creator-by-in-session-audio-review/


----------

